# Spray texture Mud...??



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

If I'm going to use bucket mud for spray texturing, it's always USG all purpose joint compound green lid. Never had an issue. :thumbsup:

Light weight might work for orange peel texture. But I don't think it would be dense enough for a knockdown texture. Especially on a ceiling which is usually a bigger thicker knockdown blob. I'd still use the green lid for orange peel though. 
My 2 cents...


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

SirMix.... Thanks..... Are you familiar with the bag stuff... any differences I need to consider.

(I may try the lightweight as it's a small laundry room and I have some lightweight and my store is 40 miles away and I don't need xtra sitting around... I'll let you know if it seems to blow ok).

Best


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Bump.... Anyone with experience/advice in this regard that I need to know...

TIA


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm doing a little remodeling myself. I've always used the green lid all purpose as well. Never had any issues. Don't do it for a living but seems I do it a few times a year. Have never used the powder. I've done quite a few total remodels on rental units. Repairing my own home now


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Was still wet in the first picture, drying up now


----------



## intelpcguy (May 10, 2015)

I haven't use the bag stuff in quite some time. Part of the hassle of the bag stuff was you had to screen it before you dump it in the hopper to filter out small lumps that were not caught by mixing blade. As for dryall mud, I have learned to mix, let is set and add water to final mix, and to mix it looser than you think you need it. It will dry faster than you realize with the right amount of air flowing through the hopper. From time to time the nozzle will get caked up, I just stick my finger in front of the nozzle, pull the trigger, and it will clear the nozzle. I then wipe off the nozzle and continue shooting. Doing this from time to time can avoid the occasional blob flying onto your texture surface. Keep in mind areas that have a been patched or skimmed with drywall mud will dry before primed or painted areas when spraying, and that those areas will also be a bit rough. I'll lightly sand ( with 400 grit ) or lightly damp sponge pass those areas so when you paint they won't stand out.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> SirMix.... Thanks..... Are you familiar with the bag stuff... any differences I need to consider.
> 
> (I may try the lightweight as it's a small laundry room and I have some lightweight and my store is 40 miles away and I don't need xtra sitting around... I'll let you know if it seems to blow ok).
> 
> Best


Are you talking about the hot mud powder in bags? has a certain set time? I recently used that to try and spot some small areas, the knockdown ended up being too small and really drug out flat. Of course this could have just been me, but thats my experience with the 45 minute bag stuff.

Going to do a kitchen soon, will use the green lid (above) this time. Did a bathroom a while back with pre-mix, turned out great!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Digital....

No... I had not considered hot mud... figured that would be a real cleanup problem in my gun...

I guess I've always used a bag labeled specifically SPRAY TEXTURE. USG generally.

I guess I thought it must/might be a special blend of mud for texturing/blowing.

But it's not available where I am in Nevada.... (maybe it's no longer carried in Colorado.. haven't checked.)

I've got some premix "lightweight" (called PLUS 3... not exactly finishing mud) and did not necessarilly want to get a bucket of green top... but wasn't sure if lightweight premix would blow OK.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Thanks Digital....
> 
> No... I had not considered hot mud... figured that would be a real cleanup problem in my gun...
> 
> ...


I was spotting some small areas so I was using the hot stuff in one of those small hand held pump texture guns. When we had this house initially shot, the guy used the hot mud bags, so that is why I tried it. Wont use again.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I tried the plus 3 yesterday and I wasn't happy with the way the mix was lumpy. Maybe it's just me I don't know. The wife picked up a box of the all purpose and it was real
Smooth when I mixed it. Probably just me


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

BayouRunner said:


> I tried the plus 3 yesterday and I wasn't happy with the way the mix was lumpy. Maybe it's just me I don't know. The wife picked up a box of the all purpose and it was real
> Smooth when I mixed it. Probably just me


Bayou... Thanks... but were you blowing it as a texture or just tapeing.

(Incidentally, I picked it up for a second swipe (used green for setting tape) thinking it might be easier... but I'm not fond of it... maybe it's me too... I'm the world's slowest / worst finisher... but it's a small job.... I usually sub tapeing/ finishing but I'm new in town and small personal job.)


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Taped first with the plus 3, have had about 200,000 homes flood here so there is a shortage of everything. I didn't try real hard but when I mixed the plus 3 with water it didn't mix well to blow texture. I may have been impatient. Went back to blowing texture with the all purpose, seems to work better for me


----------

